# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  روعة السعدي تعتزل التمثيل نهائيا

## دموع الورد

*روعة السعدي تعتزل التمثيل نهائيا*  

 
  كشف والد الفنانة السورية روعة السعدي عن أسباب اعتزال ابنته التمثيل نهائيا في الدراما، مشيرا إلى أن هذا القرار اتخذته بعد شائعة أثارت غضبها حول وجود علاقة غرامية مع الفنان قيس شيخ، في الوقت نفسه، قال إن روعة لجأت إلى التركيز على دبلجة الدراما التركية التي أمست تحتل مساحة واسعة في قنوات العالم العربي.
 وأوضح الكاتب الدرامي هاني السعدي أن ابنته قررت فجأة، وبإصرار شديد، ترك التمثيل جراء الإشاعة التي أذيعت بأنها كانت على علاقة الحب مع الفنان قيس شيخ نجيب، ثم تطور الأمر إلى الترويج لأنهما تزوجا وسافرا إلى اسطنبول لإقامة شهر العسل.
 	وأشار إلى أن روعة لم تكن تعمل معه ولا تربطها به أية صلة، الأمر الذي أدى إلى اعتزالها عالم التمثيل ومقاطعة الصحافة والتلفزيون.
 واعترف السعدي  بأن معجبي الفنانة روعة كانوا يضغطون عليها بشكل كبير خاصة في أثناء مرورها في الشارع، وخروجها إلى التسوق، مما كانت مضطرة للتحدث إليهم حول تفاصيل حياتها الشخصية، وبالتالي استاءت من هذه الظروف وقررت الاعتزال، على رغم محاولته إقناعها بعدم ترك التمثيل.
 وتمنى الكاتب هاني السعدي بأن لا تتعرض ابنته الأخرى رولا السعدي، التي دخلت إلى الوسط الفني وهي في سن صغيرة، لمثل هذه المواقف التي قد تؤدي بها إلى اعتزال التمثيل أيضا.
 	العمل في الدبلجة أفضل
 وأشار السعدي إلى أن الفنانة لورا أبو أسعد استطاعت -في الآونة الأخيرة- إقناع روعة السعدي بالعمل في دبلجة المسلسلات التركية الطويلة، قائلا إن روعة تعتبر العمل في هذا المجال أفضل من العمل في الدراما والتمثيل، والتي حسب اعتقادها تحميها من إشاعات الوسط الفني وضغوطات المعجبين بها.
 وفي سياق آخر، تحدث الكاتب هاني السعدي حول طفولته الشاقة، قائلا "عند قدومنا من فلسطين إلى سورية كنا نعاني من حالة الفقر والغربة.. الأمر الذي أدى بي إلى العمل في شوارع دمشق كبائع جوال، وأنا في سن الحادية عشرة من عمري، ومن هنا خرجت بفكرة مسلسل البائع الجوال الذي أخرجه حاتم علي فيما بعد.
 وذكر هاني السعدي أحد المواقف الغريبة في أثناء مسيرته الفنية، قائلا "في مسلسل "أبو البنات" الذي كان من بطولة الفنان أسعد فضة جلبتُ بناتي الأربع لأداء دور البنات في ذلك المسلسل، كما جلبت زوجتي لتقديم دور كومبارس؛ التي كانت حاملا في بطنها آنذاك رولا، وبذلك اجتمعت أفراد العائلة كلها في ذاك العمل.
 وحول مشاريعه المستقبلية، كشف الكاتب الدرامي هاني السعدي عن أنه بصدد تحضير عدة أعمال؛ منها مسلسل بدوي بعنوان "زمن الصغار وقطاع الطرق"، ومسلسل "أحلام ظالمة"، ومسلسل مصري بعنوان "هوى هواي".
 الفنانة روعة واحدة من أصغر النجمات السوريات؛ حيث دخلت عالم الفن ولم يتجاوز عمرها الـ7 أعوام، حيث وقفت أمام كاميرات التصوير لتشارك في مسلسل "أبو البنات".
 وقف وراء نجوميتها التي امتدت لفترة قصيرة ثلاثة كان أولهم الفنان أسعد فضة، الذي رعاها في مسلسل "أبو البنات"، ثم النجم جمال سليمان في "الفصول الأربعة"، أما صانع نجوميتها الحقيقي فهو المخرج نجدت أنزور في مسلسل "الموت القادم من الشرق".
 وشاركت روعة في أكثر من عمل فني، نذكر منها "الفوارس" و"قتل الربيع" و"حاجز الصمت" و"أشواك ناعمة" و"الخط الأحمر"، ومؤخرا دخلت عالم الدبلجة، وكان آخر أعمالها المسلسل التركي "وادي الذئاب"، وأدت فيه صوت هدى توروس عشيقة مراد.

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Bl (32):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## غسان

من ايام قتل الربيع اعتزلت ... 

شكرا دموع

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الحمدلله انها اعتزلت لأني ما بطيقها  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الحمدلله انها اعتزلت لأني ما بطيقها


ولا انا  :SnipeR (37):

----------

